

Show HN: CloudClip - Cross-platform Clipboard Synchronization - kendaniels
http://www.getcloudclip.com

======
kendaniels
Just wanted to show off the little 4-day project I have been working on.

I use a combination of OSX and Windows, mainly for coding and cross-platform
CSS/HTML work and always wanted an easy way to copy something on one machine
and have it immediately available on another.

There are a few different options out there, but many limit the clipboard
sharing to an internal network or are feature-overkill.

This is my take on something small and simple that stays out of the way.

Feedback much appreciated.

